# Literatur: Kennt einer ein gutes RCP Buch



## Sticky (10. Apr 2008)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand ein gutes verständliches Buch zum Thema RCP für einen Einsteiger mit Programmiererfahung empfehlen kann?
Und vielleicht könntet ihr noch erwähnen warum ihr es empfehlen könnt.


Danke  schon mal im voraus .

PS oder eine gute seite zum Informieren (online Tutorial oder so)


----------



## Sticky (11. Apr 2008)

hab hier eine link für ein online tutorial gefunden.
http://www.vogella.de/articles/RichClientPlatform/article.html

kennt einer das buch: Rich-Client-Entwicklung mit Eclipse 3.3 von Berthold Daum? hat auf amazon eine sehr schlechte Rezesion erhaten.
wie findet ihr das


----------



## Wildcard (11. Apr 2008)

Eclipse bietet dazu doch unzählige Tutorials, Webinars, How-Tos, Cheat Sheets, Wizards, Dokumente, IBM hat die Redbooks für verschiedene Themen. Du brauchst kein Buch. Ich bin nun schon seit einigen Jahren hauptberuflich als PlugIn Entwickler tätig und habe noch kein einziges Buch dazu gelesen.
Du lernst 'on demand'. PlugIn Entwicklung ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## foobar (11. Apr 2008)

> kennt einer das buch: Rich-Client-Entwicklung mit Eclipse 3.3 von Berthold Daum? hat auf amazon eine sehr schlechte Rezesion erhaten.
> wie findet ihr das


Ich finde seine Bücher auch nicht besonders hilfreich. Viel besser ist das Buch Eclipse Rich Client Platform" von Addison Wesley, da wird anhand eines durchgehenden Projekts alles erklärt was man als Basis braucht.


----------



## Sticky (11. Apr 2008)

Erst mal Danke fürs antworten

@Wildcard:
die eclipse seite habe ich schon überflogen. sind auch hilfreiche sachen da, mag es jedoch eine zusammenhängende "Erklärung" auf deutsch zu haben. Nicht das ich probleme mit englisch hätte, doch deutsch ist eben besser 

@foobar 
das hört sich gut an ich such gleich mal danach. danke


----------



## foobar (11. Apr 2008)

> mag es jedoch eine zusammenhängende "Erklärung" auf deutsch zu haben. Nicht das ich probleme mit englisch hätte, doch deutsch ist eben besser


Mit der Einstellung wirste es aber schwer haben in der IT. Viele Dokus, Tutorials, Bücher sind nur in Englisch verfügbar. Was teilweise auch daran liegt, daß die Entwicklung einfach zu schnell voran geht. Dann kann man sich eben nicht den Luxus erlauben und warten bis es ein Buch o.ä in deutscher Sprache gibt.


----------



## Sticky (16. Apr 2008)

wieso sollte ich probleme haben, wenn ich deutsche dokus bevorzuge aber auch kein problem mit englisch habe. spreche fließend englisch aber nichts geht über deutsch.
das Buch das du mir empfohlen (ist übrigens nur auf englisch zu erhalten  ) sieht ganz interessant aus 
danke für die empfehlung.


----------



## foobar (16. Apr 2008)

> spreche fließend englisch aber nichts geht über deutsch


Übersetzungen sind immer nur eine schlechte Kopie des Originals egal ob bei Filmen, Bücher oder was auch immer. Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat an das Original zu kommen, ist das auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen.


----------



## sliwalker (16. Apr 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > spreche fließend englisch aber nichts geht über deutsch
> 
> 
> Übersetzungen sind immer nur eine schlechte Kopie des Originals egal ob bei Filmen, Bücher oder was auch immer. Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat an das Original zu kommen, ist das auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen.



Das ist doch von Fall zu Fall und Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich -.-

Ich lese auch lieber deutsche Texte. Und?
Hab die MS .NET Prüfung auf Englisch gemacht und mit nem deutschen Buch gelernt.
Ist halt nur mehr Aufwand, aber wenn ich Deutsch einfach lieber lese....


----------



## Sticky (16. Apr 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > spreche fließend englisch aber nichts geht über deutsch
> 
> 
> Übersetzungen sind immer nur eine schlechte Kopie des Originals egal ob bei Filmen, Bücher oder was auch immer. Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat an das Original zu kommen, ist das auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen.



also Filme schau ich auch am liebsten auf english wegen der atmo und der sinn wird besser übertragen. aber du kannst mir nicht sagen das du, wenn du die option hast eher zu ein englischen text greifst, wenn du auch die deutsche version haben kannst.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Apr 2008)

Sticky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber du kannst mir nicht sagen das du, wenn du die option hast eher zu ein englischen text greifst, wenn du auch die deutsche version haben kannst.


Aber sicher doch, Zumindest wenn der Text im Original englisch ist.


----------



## Sticky (16. Apr 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sticky hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foobar (17. Apr 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sticky hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dito


----------



## foobar (17. Apr 2008)

> gut, ich aber nicht. ist doch auch nicht verwerflich


Von mir aus kannste die Bücher auch auf Suaheli lesen ;-)


----------

